# Zoomies is this normal



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was just wondering Max has these little running fits now and then where he runs very fast from room to room. Why is this I say? There is no exact time or day it just happens. I was just wondering if any one else has the Zoomies with their Maltese. Is this an attention getter or is he just playing or is he just one crazy dog...lol :Waiting:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine do that too,they just get that burst of energy and just can't contain it.It just leaks out and they gotta run w/ it. It's so cute... Even my cocker spaniel does it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We call it "psycho dog" at our house but I like "zoomies". This is very normal and I love to watch my two girls do this. They take turns chasing each other and it's so fun to watch. I'm glad they have this self-exercising feature as I can't always get out and walk them and they really enjoy doing this. If I blow air in my Lily's face, she will give a little woof, and take off!:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My dogs used to do this when they were younger and we had carpeting. 

Now Ava is the only one who will zoom back and forth through the house landing on throw rugs at either end!!! She gets so excited, and I always tell her to "Fly like the wind!" She usually starts when someone acts like they're going to "get her".....she loves that game. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lol! Yes, Bisou does this too. It's pretty funny to watch.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Consider it normal, and enjoy it! It means they are happy and healthy! I love it when Micky does it. And like Ava, he loves the "get me" game. You pretend like you're chasing them, and they just take off like little mad men/women.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, normal for sure!!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Alice does that exact thing, my brother calls her "special" when she does it. haha  i thnk it's funny


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany gets the zoomies too! My sister and I always cheer her on when she starts running. :chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Zoomies is exactly it! Does he do the funny Choo Choo sounds when he does it?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Ah, the zoomies. I didn't know that they were common or normal until I found SM. My Lily does it. In fact that is how I arrived at my SM moniker, GOPOTSGO. I sometimes call Lily, LilyPot, because she is beautiful like a flower, and when she gets the zoomies I egg her on with "GO POTS GO!", and she goes even faster! Love that doggy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We call Tyler "Turbo Dog" when he does it. So crazy and so funny and we never know when it will happen. Though sometimes if I jump just a little in the air Tyler will go into turbo dog mode. He must think I'm crazy for jumping. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Zoomies is exactly it! Does he do the funny Choo Choo sounds when he does it?


No he doesn't do the choo choo sounds you mean like a train...lol No but if you egg him on he goes faster...


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

malteseboy22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering Max has these little running fits now and then where he runs very fast from room to room. Why is this I say? There is no exact time or day it just happens. I was just wondering if any one else has the Zoomies with their Maltese. Is this an attention getter or is he just playing or is he just one crazy dog...lol :Waiting:


Perfectly normal... They call it the Bichon Blitz with Bichon's.. I guess it could be called the malt Blitz!!!:aktion033:They are so fun to watch when they blitz around the house.. And they are fast aren't they.?. Just enjoy watching little Max..You should get it on video...
Jayne


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Jayne said:


> Perfectly normal... They call it the Bichon Blitz with Bichon's.. I guess it could be called the malt Blitz!!!:aktion033:They are so fun to watch when they blitz around the house.. And they are fast aren't they.?. Just enjoy watching little Max..You should get it on video...
> Jayne


Thanks Janye I will try but sometimes when he sees the camera he stops, so I will keep trying. I think he is camera shy...:innocent:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce does it too , he will zoom n twirl , and zoom by , we call it the zoomies , and my girls call him crazy ..lol it is the cutest thing .


----------



## Phyli (Aug 16, 2010)

Fonzie does the same thing ! My friend calls him 'psycho dog' when he does it but I like Zoomies !! I can't believe he doesn't crash into something while 'zooming' ! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, "zoomies" are very normal. Haley sometimes does them BEFORE I take her out first thing in the morning (she has great bladder control!). At night when she gets them, she'll run soo fast in figure 8's around my living room and dining room. If I am sitting, she'll jump right over my legs. She's very good about avoiding all obstacles. I can intiate them by trying to catch her or moving towards her suddenly - she loves it and it is soo cute and crazy. (She also does them after baths - she goes insane)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahh the zoomies, I love them. Leo is my zoomer for sure and I crack up each time. He mostly does it when I take him out back, oh the happy little look he has on his face....I think it's perfectly normal, great exercise and to me, just shows how happy they are. 

Mia will zoom a little in the yard, but sometimes, she will just stop in her tracks to watch Leo, it's just too funny.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine all do it. We call it going "Puppy Kong". It does make me laugh.

And Lacie, especially, loves the "I'm going to get you" game. If I clap my hands and start chasing her, she really goes "Puppy Kong". LOL


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well its great that we all have normal happy dogs. I think its a Maltese thing if we have so many of them doing it. Yes its true they never hit anything since Max zooms right under the table and chairs just off my kitchen...lol I think its fun how they do the little funny traits. Happy Zooming to all of the pups. Max loves to Zoom.:Happy_Dance:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

'Zoomies!' I love it! :HistericalSmiley:

Piper does this too, I thought she had learned it from Noelle (my Corgi mix) as Noelle does it outside. We egg Noelle on. 

Piper zooms inside, and yes she HAS crashed into the table leg! Oww! She seemed shocked, as if the table jumped out and got her. I'm going to borrow your word for it. we usually just say "oh boy, here she goes," as she does it kind of late in the evening.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

I call them the Yips because Pepper yips when he's zooming around.

I think its hysterical to watch. He does it pretty much every night before I turn out the lights.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

My Havanese does this,too. However, in the Havanese world its called RLH which means "Run like H*@#"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Between my two dogs, Crystal is the master of crazy zoomies lol she cracks us up! It drives Snowy a bit crazy when he sees her goes that he can't help it but chase her. Then you see two zooming malts and the game goes on


----------

